# tortuoso



## rafael.soteldo

Hola:

¿Cuántas sílabas tiene la palabra *tortuoso*?, será tor-tuo-so?

Imagino que el diptongo 'tuo' no se rompe porque la acentuación recae sobre la letra fuerte o abierta 'o'...

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

Yo lo pronuncio en cuatro sílabas: tor-tu-o-so. 

Saludos.


----------



## oa2169

Yo la pronuncio en tres sílabas *tor-tuo-so*.


----------



## Lexinauta

Según las reglas del idioma: tres sílabas.
Pero no cabe duda de que puede pronunciarse en cuatro , aunque creo que no es demasiado habitual.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

En realidad en España sí. También yo lo pronuncio con 4.


----------



## Lurrezko

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> En realidad en España sí. También yo lo pronuncio con 4.



Y yo, y yo


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Y yo, y yo


 
Otra que se une al clan


----------



## Camilo1964

¿Vale también la pronunciación en 4 sílabas para palabras como _sinuoso _o _tumultuoso (5, en este caso) _o es una particularidad de tortuoso nada más?


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Si-nu-o-so, tu-mul-tu-o-so...

Y sin embargo a-cuo-so


----------



## Lurrezko

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Si-nu-o-so, tu-mul-tu-o-so...
> 
> Y sin embargo a-cuo-so



Coincido en nuestra lamentable falta de paradigma. Es más, me has quitado el ejemplo.

PD: Por cierto, me recuerda ud. a alguien, Sra. Péndelton...


----------



## Peón

Parece que a este lado del charco llegó una sílaba de menos:

- tor-tuo-so
- si-nuo-so
- tu-mul-tuo-so

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

La palabra “tortuoso” tiene tres sílabas, aquí y en La Quebrá del Ají.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Coincido en nuestra lamentable falta de paradigma. Es más, me has quitado el ejemplo.
> 
> PD: Por cierto, me recuerda ud. a alguien, Sra. Péndelton...



Es que no creo que haya muchas excepciones más como esa 

Uy, caras sonrientes y amarillas como la mía las hay a montones... (a menos que me confundas  con _la polaca_)


----------



## Camilo1964

Comprobado que hay particularidades de pronunciación en España, que dividen a las vocales en sílabas distintas en casos como los señalados (tortuoso, sinuoso, tumultuoso, pero no en acuoso) ¿alguien podría explicarme la regla y la excepción a la formación o exclusión del diptongo en tales casos? Gracias de antemano.

-----
Añadido: Ahora que pienso más en el tema, me surgen dudas por _impetuoso_, _delictuoso_, _luctuoso_, _infructuoso_, _incestuoso_, _presuntuoso_ y demás.


----------



## Vampiro

¿Y por qué en España pronuncian cuatro sílabas donde hay tres?
 
¿Se debe a alguna dificultad palatino fricativa?
_


----------



## XiaoRoel

En acuoso se puede pronunciar un cuatrisílabo (así lo hago).


----------



## Lurrezko

Vampiro said:


> ¿Se debe a alguna dificultad palatino fricativa?



Sí, la monarquía debe influir...


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Vampiro said:


> ¿Y por qué en España pronuncian cuatro sílabas donde hay tres?
> ¿Se debe a alguna dificultad palatino fricativa?


Ni idea, pero dificultades tenemos muchas... 
Yo también pronuncio como la señorita Adelaida:


Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Si-nu-o-so, tu-mul-tu-o-so...
> Y sin embargo a-cuo-so


----------



## Calambur

Camilo1964 said:


> Comprobado que hay particularidades de pronunciación en España, que dividen a las vocales en sílabas distintas en casos como los señalados (tortuoso, sinuoso, tumultuoso, pero no en acuoso) ¿alguien podría explicarme la regla y la excepción a la formación o exclusión del diptongo en tales casos? Gracias de antemano.
> 
> -----
> Añadido: Ahora que pienso más en el tema, me surgen dudas por _impetuoso_, _delictuoso_, _luctuoso_, _infructuoso_, _incestuoso_, _presuntuoso_ y demás.


 
De reglas y excepciones, nada.
Pero en poesía podría darse el caso. Un ejemplo:

_¡Oh secreto seguro deleitoso! (11 sílabas)
roto casi el navío, (7 sílabas)
a vuestro almo reposo (7 sílabas)
huyo de aqueste mar *tempestüoso*. (para que sean 11 sílabas, hay que pronunciar tem-pes-tu-o-so)_
(Fray Luis - "Vida retirada")

*tortuoso *tiene 3 sílabas. 
Cada uno puede pronunciarla como quiera, pero la grafía indica que son 3.


----------



## Camilo1964

Calambur said:


> De reglas y excepciones, nada.
> Pero en poesía podría darse el caso. Un ejemplo:
> 
> _¡Oh secreto seguro deleitoso! (11 sílabas)
> roto casi el navío, (7 sílabas)
> a vuestro almo reposo (7 sílabas)
> huyo de aqueste mar *tempestüoso*. (para que sean 11 sílabas, hay que pronunciar tem-pes-tu-o-so)_
> (Fray Luis - "Vida retirada")
> 
> *tortuoso *tiene 3 sílabas.
> Cada uno puede pronunciarla como quiera, pero la grafía indica que son 3.


Citas exquisitas las tuyas de hoy. Yo, como americano, percibo tres sílabas en todos los ejemplos propuestos, pero igual pregunto dado que la materia de hiatos y diptongos no es mi fuerte.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Calambur said:


> De reglas y excepciones, nada.
> Pero en poesía podría darse el caso.


 
Debe ser entonces que los españoles tenemos alma de poetas


----------



## Lurrezko

Camilo1964 said:


> Citas exquisitas las tuyas de hoy. Yo, como americano, percibo tres sílabas en todos los ejemplos propuestos, pero igual pregunto dado que la materia de hiatos y diptongos no es mi fuerte.



En cualquier caso, la coincidencia de los españoles en los ejemplos dados no parece casual.


----------



## sookie stackhouse

Para mí, tortuoso tiene 3 sílabas. 

Sin embargo, sí me he dado cuenta de que en España este tipo de palabras las pronuncian distinto (por no decir 'rarito' ).


----------



## Calambur

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Debe ser entonces que los españoles tenemos alma de poetas


No lo niego ni lo afirmo, sino todo lo contrario.


----------



## Bloodsun

Un diptongo es la unión de dos vocales en una *misma sílaba*, siendo al menos una de ellas débil, sin importar el orden. Los diptongos no se separan, sino no serían diptongos...

Tor-t*uo*-so

Tem-pes-t*uo*-so

Si-n*uo*-so

A-c*uo*-so

En lo que se refiere a sílabas, está claro: la palabra tor*tuo*so tiene sólo tres sílabas. Cada uno puede pronunciarla como quiera, citando a Calambur. Pero no por eso van a ser más sílabas...

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Calambur said:


> De reglas y excepciones, nada.
> Pero en poesía podría darse el caso. Un ejemplo:
> _huyo de aqueste mar *tempestüoso*. (para que sean 11 sílabas, hay que pronunciar tem-pes-tu-o-so)_


Nunca fui muy experto en estos menesteres, y francamente nunca le encontré la utilidad a esos análisis de tipo matemático para medir la corrección de una poesía.   Pero sílabas, lo que se dice sílabas, tiene once, sin necesidad de saltarse ninguna regla.
 
Hu-yo-de-a-ques-te-mar-tem-pes-tüo-so
 
Imagino que estás uniendo “dea-ques-te” o algo parecido, pero eso es harina otro costal.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Lurrezko

Bloodsun said:


> En lo que se refiere a sílabas, está claro: la palabra tor*tuo*so tiene sólo tres sílabas. Cada uno puede pronunciarla como quiera, citando a Calambur. Pero no por eso van a ser más sílabas...
> 
> Saludos.



Nadie lo duda. Pero si un gallego, dos madrileñas y dos catalanes se ponen de acuerdo en una pronunciación, lo más probable es que ésta obedezca a algún motivo (que desconozco), más allá del puro arbitrio.


----------



## Peón

Yo creo que debemos absolver a los amigos españoles. Son buena gente.

(Y después de todo cosas peores hacemos nosotros...)


----------



## Vampiro

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Nadie lo duda. Pero si un gallego, dos madrileñas y dos catalanes se ponen de acuerdo en una pronunciación, lo más probable es que ésta obedezca a algún motivo (que desconozco), más allá del puro arbitrio.


Concuerdo plenamente contigo, ya hemos hablado en otras oportunidades de los problemas de pronunciación a uno y otro lado del charco.
Mi consullta es: ¿extrapolan esto a lo escrito?, ¿dividen “tortuoso” en cuatro sílabas en forma escrita también, o es sólo un tema de pronunciación?



Peón said:


> Yo creo que debemos absolver a los amigos españoles. Son buena gente.



Podemos negociar si ellos nos absuelven de nuestra pronunciación de la “zeta” como “seta”.
Para que no se la lleven pelada…
_


----------



## Bloodsun

Vampiro said:


> Podemos negociar si ellos nos absuelven de nuestra pronunciación de la “zeta” como “seta”.
> Para que no se la lleven pelada…
> [/FONT]



Muy buen punto de negociación


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> La palabra “tortuoso” tiene tres sílabas, aquí y en La Quebrá del Ají.
> Saludos.
> _



Y en el sillón en que estoy sentado y sus alrededores.

Tor-tuo-so. 

Claro que se puede pronunciar 'tor-tu-o-so'. Y también bu-e-y. Pero...


----------



## Lurrezko

Vampiro said:


> Concuerdo plenamente contigo, ya hemos hablado en otras oportunidades de los problemas de pronunciación a uno y otro lado del charco.
> Mi consullta es: ¿extrapolan esto a lo escrito?, ¿dividen “tortuoso” en cuatro sílabas en forma escrita también, o es sólo un tema de pronunciación?



Ahí me mataste, Vampiro. Si tuviera que separar la palabra por escrito (ahora ya lo hacen las máquinas) probablemente separaría tor-tuo-so, es cierto.

Desde que entré en este foro mis fundamentos lingüísticos van parejos a mi autoestima: por los suelos...


----------



## Namarne

Bloodsun said:


> Un diptongo es la unión de dos vocales en una *misma sílaba*, siendo al menos una de ellas débil, sin importar el orden. Los diptongos no se separan, *sino* no serían diptongos...


Lo único que está claro es que ese "sino" debe separarse (y poner luego una coma, si me permites la recomendación).  


> Tor-t*uo*-so
> Tem-pes-t*uo*-so
> Si-n*uo*-so


Sí, bueno, ortográficamente estará muy correctito y tal, pero no las pronuncias bien. 


> A-c*uo*-so


Esta se pronuncia diferente, así está bien como tú dices. 

Saludos. 
(Je, je, ya pueden darme, ya me he puesto el casco. Bueno, está bien: ya me puse el casco).


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

oa2169 said:


> Yo la pronuncio en tres sílabas *tor-tuo-so*.


 
Total y absolutamente de acuerdo . . . . EN TRES SILABAS

*  tor  tuo  so*​


----------



## Bloodsun

Namarne said:


> Lo único que está claro es que ese "sino" debe separarse (y poner luego una coma, si me permites la recomendación).


Gracias por la correción 



> Sí, bueno, ortográficamente estará muy correctito y tal, pero no las pronuncias bien.



Yo pronuncio *tortuoso* tal como se escribe, es decir *tor-tuo-so*. Si estuviese en la primaria aplaudiría tres veces mientras tanto 

Pero ya nos perdonamos las diferencias de lado a lado del charco, ¿no?


----------



## Fernando

Yo también cuento cuatro, o por lo menos no lo pronuncio como "acuoso".

A efectos de división de sílabas en un escrito yo me iría a la convención de que una vocal abierta y otra cerrada no acentuada hacen un diptongo, por lo que no la dividiría.



Lurrezko oinak said:


> Nadie lo duda. Pero si un gallego, dos madrileñas y dos catalanes Y UN EXTREMEÑO se ponen de acuerdo en una pronunciación, lo más probable es que ésta obedezca a *algún motivo *(que desconozco), más allá del puro arbitrio.



¿Milagro?


----------



## Lurrezko

Fernando said:


> ¿Milagro?



Mira que para una vez que aquí nos ponemos de acuerdo en algo...


----------



## Namarne

Bloodsun said:


> Pero ya nos perdonamos las diferencias de lado a lado del charco, ¿no?


Por favor. Si no fuera por estos ratitos...


----------



## elineo

XiaoRoel said:


> En acuoso se puede pronunciar un cuatrisílabo (así lo hago).



Estoy confundido. ¿Qué quieres decir aquí? ¿acuoso?. No entiendo porqué 3 o 4 sílabas. ¿No hay reglas?


----------



## cbrena

Vampiro said:


> Mi consullta es: ¿extrapolan esto a lo escrito?, ¿dividen “tortuoso” en cuatro sílabas en forma escrita también, o es sólo un tema de pronunciación?


Lo escribimos juntito, igual que los demás. ¿Extrapolar esto a lo escrito?

Si te refieres al guión al cambiar de línea, intentando hacer la letra un poquito más pequeña, o sea, para que quede tortuo-
so. Porque lo escribimos tan bien como al otro lado del charco la "seta", "z".

Sólo por no llevármela pelada. 



Lurrezko oinak said:


> Iniciado por *Vampiro *
> ¿Se debe a alguna dificultad palatino fricativa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sí, la monarquía debe influir...
Click to expand...


O incluso anterior, porque Paquito también era un freaky, perdón, fricativo.


----------



## Peterdg

Pues, yo como los españoles.

Creo tener una explicación (nada científico, sólo elucubraciones mías).

Tortuoso y sinuoso tienen palabras relacionadas (y, por ende, también una raíz) en que la "u" tiene un papel independiente (es decir como vocal plena, no como semivocal).
tortuoso ---> torturar
sinuoso ---> sinusitis
Me preguntaréis qué tiene que ver tortuoso con torturar. Pues, según doña María, ambas palabras tienen el mismo origen: el verbo latín "_torquere_".
Con "acuoso" es diferente. Es una palabra derivada de "agua" en que la "u" forma parte de un diptongo.
Y si meto la pata, que alguien lo corrija por favor


----------



## Calambur

Vampiro said:


> Nunca fui muy experto en estos menesteres, y francamente nunca le encontré la utilidad a esos análisis de tipo matemático para medir la corrección de una poesía. Pero sílabas, lo que se dice sílabas, tiene once, sin necesidad de saltarse ninguna regla.
> 
> Hu-yo-de-a-ques-te-mar-tem-pes-tüo-so *Sí, pero...*
> 
> Imagino que estás uniendo “*dea*-ques-te”...
> *Sí, pero... yo no inventé la forma en que al pronunciar se unen "naturalmente" unas sílabas con otras. *


----------



## Peón

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Mira que para una vez que aquí nos ponemos de acuerdo en algo...


 
Todo por llevarnos la contra a nosotros...


----------



## Calambur

> Originally Posted by *XiaoRoel*
> 
> 
> 
> En acuoso se puede pronunciar un cuatrisílabo (así lo hago).
> 
> 
> 
> *elineo dice:*
> Estoy confundido. ¿Qué quieres decir aquí? ¿acuoso?. No entiendo por qué 3 o 4 sílabas. ¿No hay reglas?
Click to expand...

Sí, *elineo*, hay reglas.
*a-cuo-so* es trisílabo.
Lo que dice *Xiao* es que *él* *lo pronuncia* como cuatrisílabo.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Peterdg said:


> Pues, yo como los españoles.
> Creo tener una explicación (nada científico, sólo elucubraciones mías).
> Tortuoso y sinuoso tienen palabras relacionadas (y, por ende, también una raíz) en que la "u" tiene un papel independiente (es decir como vocal plena, no como semivocal).
> tortuoso ---> torturar sinuoso ---> sinusitis
> Me preguntaréis qué tiene que ver tortuoso con torturar. Pues, según doña María, ambas palabras tienen el mismo origen: el verbo latín "_torquere_".
> Con "acuoso" es diferente. Es una palabra derivada de "agua" en que la "u" forma parte de un diptongo.


¡Bienvenido al club, Peter!  Y me gusta tu explicación, sea o no verdad. 
Es cierto que pronunciamos con diptongo palabras como acuario, acuático...



Peón said:


> Todo por llevarnos la contra a nosotros...


Déjalo estar, que ya bastantes divisiones hay en la península 

Y concuerdo con cbrena que, en caso de duda al dividir las sílabas, todo es cuestión de hacer la letra más pequeña, o pasar directamente al siguiente renglón...


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Fernando said:


> Yo también cuento cuatro, o por lo menos no lo pronuncio como "acuoso".
> 
> A efectos de división de sílabas en un escrito yo me iría a la convención de que una vocal abierta y otra cerrada no acentuada hacen un diptongo, por lo que no la dividiría.
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Milagro?



"Yo tam-bi-én cu-en-to cu-a-tro..." 
¿Lógico?

Fernando, solo tomo tu frase como punto de apoyo de mi posición. Si  'desdiptongamos' arbitrariamente, sin una razón o criterio general, no hay forma de saber donde está el límite. 
Claro que se entiende tanto si pronunciamos 'tor-tuo-so' como si optamos por 'tor-tu-o-so', y parece que es hábito extendido hacerlo así en España, pero eso no me parece razón suficiente para darlo por bueno. También es usual comerse o por lo menos 'desgastar' la 'd' del participio pasado  y dejarla en un participio 'pasao', y hasta puede tener gracia, según quien y como lo haga; pero no deja de ser un vicio de pronunciación.
En cuanto al 'ceceo' y el 'seseo', están bien como están y no les encuentro ningún reparo. No son moneda de cambio de la rotura peninsular de los diptongos, además de que no son patrimonio exclusivo del español transoceánico.


----------



## romarsan

El "ceceo" y el "seseo" suenan dulces y agradables al oído. Yo tampoco le encuentro reparo alguno.

No me había parado a pensar que dividimos las palabras en sílabas de forma diferente, según estemos en clase de gramática o en charla amigable, jejeje, pero así lo hacemos.

En España tenemos muchos vicios de pronunciación que varían según zonas, pero la sorpresa con este es que no sabía que era un vicio. Ya sé, ya sé... el desconocimiento de la norma no exime de su cumplimiento...


----------



## XiaoRoel

Los gallegos, con un _*sustrato gallego*_ y con la acción de éste sobre nuestro español, tendemos a deshacer este tipo diptongos (y muchos más, de estructura _*vocal débil+vocal fuerte*_) y a pronunciarlos en *hiato*. Es deriva antigua de la lengua que heredó también el portugués. (Por ejemplo, en mi prosodia *primario* es palabra esdrújula, pt. _primário,_ pero la influencia del superestrato español ha propiciado, a través del sistema escolar, su consideración como llana y, por eso no lleva acento en gallego, aunque en lo oral suena claramente un hiato *-i-o*.)
En esto, creo, también influye, en personas letradas o avisadas, la conciencia de la formación nominal, la conciencia de la raíz y su pertenencia a un grupo semántico, y la conciencia del sufijo, en este caso -*oso*, tan vivo en la lengua y formador de numerosos neologismos viables y estables, o de neologismos casuales y efímeros (éstos en lo oral especialmente).


----------



## alacant

En la humilde opinion de una inglesa (humilde! una inglesa????) que vive en España, hay cuatro.

Y como ha dicho Romarsan si tenemos cuatro por el precio de tres, mejor que mejor.

Saludos, ala


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

XiaoRoel said:


> ...
> En esto, creo, también influye, en personas letradas o avisadas, la conciencia de la formación nominal, la conciencia de la raíz y su pertenencia a un grupo semántico, y la conciencia del sufijo, en este caso -*oso*, tan vivo en la lengua y formador de numerosos neologismos viables y estables, o de neologismos casuales y efímeros (éstos en lo oral especialmente).



Xiao, creo te dejas llevar del 'wishful thinking', que escribo en inglés porque no me parece que 'voluntarismo', cuarta acepción, refleje lo que quiero decir.

Quien dice 'tor-tu-o-so' lo hace por tener ese hábito o por sonarle mejor, sin una razón tan elaborada como la que expones.

Lo que es y lo que creemos que podría o debería ser no siempre coinciden.

Estamos hablando español, que tiene sus propias reglas, se respeten o no, no siempre consecuentes con razones de gramática histórica. Según ellas, 'uo' es un diptongo.  Y eso vale para tor-tuo-so.


----------



## chuchobacc

En España, en Latinoamerica y en todas las regiones donde hablan el idioma CASTELLANO, que viene de Castilla y se habla la lengua española, dialecto romantico nacido en Castilla La Vieja, lengua que es una sola; la palabra "tortuoso" tiene tres sílabas "tor-tuo-so" con el diptongo creciente "tuo" primera vocal débil y una segunda fuerte y es una regla castellana que no tiene excepción escribase donde se escriba y hablase donde se hable.


----------



## Peterdg

Hay unas cosas que no entiendo en este hilo.


> Según las reglas del idioma: tres sílabas.





> En lo que se refiere a sílabas, está claro: la palabra tor*tuo*so tiene sólo tres sílabas.





> Estamos hablando español, que tiene sus propias reglas, se respeten o no, no siempre consecuentes con razones de gramática histórica. Según ellas, 'uo' es un diptongo. Y eso vale para tor-tuo-so.


Como yo lo entiendo, habrá una regla que dice que la combinación "uo" siempre sería diptongo.
Esto no es verdad. Consideremos: "continúo", que es hiato. Me dirán que es porque el acento prosódico cae en la "u" y por eso lleva tilde.

Que yo sepa, no hay ninguna regla que diga que la combinación "uo" en que el acento prosódico cae en la "o" siempre sea diptongo.

La verdad es que tengo muy pocas obras que digan algo sobre la fonología y fonética española (menciono los dos porque la verdad es que no me resulta claro cuál es le diferencia). Pero lo que sí tengo, es el DUE. Y ¿que dice doña María?:
(Tomo H-Z, pág. 859: lema "pronunciación", 5.) "tortu-òso": o sea: ¡hiato!.
(La tilde inversa está para indicar que la grafía no tiene tilde.)

El Esbozo dice que este tipo de hiatos es raro pero no dice que no exista.


> Cada uno puede pronunciarla como quiera, pero la grafía indica que son 3.


Si fuera hiato, ¿cómo lo escribirías?


----------



## chuchobacc

Peterdg said:


> Hay unas cosas que no entiendo en este hilo.
> 
> 
> 
> Como yo lo entiendo, habrá una regla que dice que la combinación "uo" siempre sería diptongo.
> Esto no es verdad. Consideremos: "continúo", que es hiato. Me dirán que es porque el acento prosódico cae en la "u" y por eso lleva tilde.
> 
> Que yo sepa, no hay ninguna regla que dice que la combinación "uo" en que el acento prosódico cae en la "o" siempre sea diptongo.
> 
> La verdad es que tengo muy pocas obras que digan algo sobre la fonología y fonética española (menciono los dos porque la verdad es que no me resulta claro cuál es le diferencia). Pero lo que sí tengo, es el DUE. Y ¿que dice doña María?:
> (Tomo H-Z, pág. 859: lema "pronunciación", 5.) "tortu-òso": o sea: ¡hiato!.
> (La tilde inversa está para indicar que la grafía no tiene tilde.)
> 
> El Esbozo dice que este tipo de hiatos es raro pero no dice que no exista.
> 
> Si fuera hiato, ¿cómo lo escribirías?


 
Hola,  Disculpa que intervenga.  Sin ánimo de caer en diatribas.  Creo que nos estamos metiendo mucho en pozo profundo.  La palabra en cuestión es "Tortuoso" que definitivamente tiene tres sílabas y no es porque lo digamos varios que estamos de acuerdo en eso, sino porque es una regla gramatical.  En el caso de "continúo", palabra en este caso "grave" va separado en sílabas asi: "con-ti-nú-o" formando como dices un hiato por la tilde de la "ú" y sencillamente es la regla.  Si fuese "continuó", palabra aguda con acento en la "ó" se separaría "con-ti-nuó" como estoy seguro que lo sabes, porque es la regla gramatical.


----------



## Peterdg

chuchobacc said:


> Hola, Disculpa que intervenga. Sin ánimo de caer en diatribas. Creo que nos estamos metiendo mucho en pozo profundo. La palabra en cuestión es "Tortuoso" que definitivamente tiene tres sílabas y no es porque lo digamos varios que estamos de acuerdo en eso, sino porque es una regla gramatical. En el caso de "continúo", palabra en este caso "grave" va separado en sílabas asi: "con-ti-nú-o" formando como dices un hiato por la tilde de la "ú" y sencillamente es la regla. Si fuese "continuó", palabra aguda con acento en la "ó" se separaría "con-ti-nuó" como estoy seguro que lo sabes, porque es la regla gramatical.


¡No te disculpas! Por esto estamos en un foro

Pues, la verdad es que NO conozco esta regla. Como ya dije en mi último post es que la uníca cosa que he encontrado al respecto es en el "Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española" de la RAE que dice que este tipo de hiato es raro. No dice que no exista. (Tampoco da ejemplos). Pero María Moliner sí da ejemplos en su DUE.


----------



## Vampiro

Peterdg said:


> Como yo lo entiendo, habrá una regla que dice que la combinación "uo" siempre sería diptongo.
> Esto no es verdad. Consideremos: "continúo", que es hiato. Me dirán que es porque el acento prosódico cae en la "u" y por eso lleva tilde.
> 
> Que yo sepa, no hay ninguna regla que dice que la combinación "uo" en que el acento prosódico cae en la "o" siempre sea diptongo.


Hola Peterdg.
No me queda claro qué es lo que no entiendes.
La regla existe y es clara, y como se ha visto en este hilo, el problema es más de pronunciación que de escritura, ya que todos (o al menos la mayoría) admiten que “tortuoso” tiene tres sílabas aún cuando al hablar pronuncien cuatro.
La regla no la recuerdo en forma literal, pero lo que dice es más o menos lo que sigue:
Las vocales llamadas fuertes o abiertas son: a-e-o
Las débiles o cerradas: i-u
Cuando se junta una vocal fuerte con una débil se forma un diptongo, a menos que la débil esté acentuada.
Así, según tus ejemplos, tienes que “continuo” se divide como “con-ti-nuo”, pero “continúo” es “con-ti-nú-o”, y "continuó", pues será "con-ti-nuó".
Es simple como eso.
Saludos.
_


----------



## chuchobacc

Peterdg,  Sencillamente son reglas aprendidas desde la primaria escolar y luego en la medida en que te pudiste ir documentando para reforzar tus conocimientos en la medida que seguiste tus estudios...


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Vampiro said:


> Hola Peterdg.
> La regla existe y es  clara, y como se ha visto en este hilo, el problema es más de  pronunciación que de escritura, ya que todos (o al menos la mayoría)  admiten que “tortuoso” tiene tres sílabas aún cuando al hablar  pronuncien cuatro.



Y sin embargo el número de sílabas (núcleos fónicos) varía dependiendo de la pronunciación



> Del DPD:_ ...guion, ion, muon, pion, prion, ruan _y_ truhan;_ y, entre los nombres propios, _Ruan_ y _Sion._ No obstante, es admisible acentuar gráficamente estas palabras, por ser agudas acabadas en_ -n, -s _o  vocal, si quien escribe articula nítidamente como hiatos las secuencias  vocálicas que contienen y, en consecuencia, las considera bisílabas: _fié, huí, riáis, guión, truhán, _etc.


----------



## cbrena

¡Hola Peterdg!

Estamos todos de acuerdo en que es diptongo y son tres sílabas, tanto tortuoso como acuoso; y que en ambas el acento recae en la o.

La única diferencia está en que en España _tortuoso_, _sinuoso_, etc lo pronunciamos mayoritariamente con cuatro golpes de voz y sin embargo _acuoso_ con tres golpes de voz. Pero todo el resto de hispanohablantes estas palabras las pronuncian con tres golpes de voz.

Este es el tema del hilo y la curiosidad suscitada. No se está discutiendo el número de sílabas ni el que sea diptongo. Sólo se está debatiendo las diferencias de pronunciación y a qué pueden ser debidas.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## chuchobacc

Hola, a ver si le sirve de algo est link...

http://www.livingspanish.com/Silaba-diptongos-triptongos-hiatos-A.htm

Ojo, esta página es española...


----------



## Peterdg

Lo que no entiendo es
1) que la grafía indicaría si es diptongo o no
2) que le combinación "uo" siempre sería diptongo siempre que el acento prosodíco no caiga en la "u"

Que yo sepa, hay una regla que dice que, si en la combinación "uo" el acento prosódico cae en la "u", siempre es un hiato. Deducir de esto que si el acento prosódico no cae en la "u", siempre sería diptongo, es un error lógico.

En esto, me apoya María Moliner y, para deciros la verdad, me siento muy bien en su compañía.

En cuanto al 1): la grafía (o sea, la tildación) nunca es indicación de hiato o diptongo (desde la reforma del 1999, la tildación no sirve para indicar hiatos: sólo sirve para indicar el acento prosódico).


> Así, según tus ejemplos, tienes que “continuo” se divide como “con-ti-nuo”, pero “continúo” es “con-ti-nú-o”, y "continuó", pues será "con-ti-nuó".


Tienes razón aquí, pero no demuestra nada. Simplemente dices que en "continuo" la combinación "uo" es diptongo, y estoy de acuerdo. No digo que toda combinación de "uo" con el acento prosódico en la "o" sea un hiato; sólo digo que hay casos en que pueda ser un hiato. (no en este caso, está claro).


cbrena said:


> ¡Hola Peterdg!
> 
> Estamos todos de acuerdo en que es diptongo y son tres sílabas, tanto tortuoso como acuoso; y que en ambas el acento recae en la o.
> 
> La única diferencia está en que en España _tortuoso_, _sinuoso_, etc lo pronunciamos mayoritariamente con cuatro golpes de voz y sin embargo _acuoso_ con tres golpes de voz. Pero todo el resto de hispanohablantes estas palabras las pronuncian con tres golpes de voz.
> 
> Este es el tema del hilo y la curiosidad suscitada. No se está discutiendo el número de sílabas ni el que sea diptongo. Sólo se está debatiendo las diferencias de pronunciación y a qué pueden ser debidas.
> 
> Un cordial saludo.


Pero, es exactamente esto: la diferencia en la pronunciación es exactamente la diferencia entre un hiato y un diptongo. Si pronuncias "tortuoso" con 4 sílabas, la combinación "uo" es un hiato, y no un diptongo. Es la definición de hiato y diptongo.


chuchobacc said:


> Peterdg, Sencillamente son reglas aprendidas desde la primaria escolar y luego en la medida en que te pudiste ir documentando para reforzar tus conocimientos en la medida que seguiste tus estudios...


Si supieras cuántas tonterías me han enseñado en primaria, no dirías esto
Y esto no es un comentario fácil. Dime donde la RAE dice que es así como lo dices. No podrás porque te indiqué en un post anterior que la RAE dice que es raro. Con esto también la RAE admite que existe.


----------



## Lurrezko

En cualquier caso, me parece que hacemos poco hincapié en la uniformidad de la (¿incorrecta?) pronunciación española. Se aduce que también tendemos, por ejemplo, a comernos la d del participio pasado, algo a todas luces incorrecto, pero este rasgo no es ni mucho menos uniforme en España (en mi zona no ocurre, por ejemplo). En cambio, todos nos ponemos de acuerdo en pronunciar estas palabras en 4 sílabas. Todas menos acuoso, para mayor desconcierto. La coincidencia es llamativa, cuando menos. Ignoro el motivo, pero se me hace extraño pensar que nace de un relajo puntual y unánime en la pronunciación.


----------



## cbrena

Peterdg said:


> Pero, es exactamente esto: la diferencia en la pronunciación es exactamente la diferencia entre un hiato y un diptongo. Si pronuncias "tortuoso" con 4 sílabas, la combinación "uo" es un hiato, y no un diptongo. Es la definición de hiato y diptongo.



Sí, pero aunque lo pronunciemos con cuatro golpes de voz, jamás lo escribiremos separándolo como hiato de esta forma: tortu-
oso.Tenemos el concepto de tres sílabas independientemente de que lo pronunciemos con cuatro golpes de voz. Por eso tortuo-
so, lo separaremos siempre así y lo consideraremos que tiene tres sílabas al hablar de la palabra. ¿Será que lo consideramos un defecto de pronunciación? ¿será porque lo aprendimos así? ¿y por qué sólo los españoles?.


----------



## Peón

Pregunta para los estudiosos o memoriosos ¿alguna vez se habrá enseñado esa forma de separación de sílabas?


----------



## Vampiro

Peón said:


> Pregunta para los estudiosos o memoriosos ¿alguna vez se habrá enseñado esa forma de separación de sílabas?


No-lo-cre-o.
Al-me-nos-por-a-cá-no-por-que-an-tes-u-sá-ba-mos-la-or-to-gra-fí-a-de-Be-llo-y-des-pués-el-es-pa-ñol-ya-e-ra-co-mo-es-hoy.
Sa-lu-dos.
_


----------



## XiaoRoel

Cito a Navarro Tomás. _parágrafo 144_ (*Grupos con acento, interiores de palabra con i, u como elemento secundario*) de su _Manual de pronunciación española_:


> "Cualquiera que sea la vocal que lleva el acento… se pronuncian generalmente en una sola sílaba cuando el elemento más debil… [son] …los sonidos *i, u*. Cada frupo forma un diptongo…
> … La tendencia fonética a reducir los grupos de vocales a una sóla sílaba lucha con influencias etimológicas o analógicas, siendo posible pronunciar una misma palabra con reducción o sin reducción: el _lenguaje lento, el acento enfático y la posición final_ favorecen… el *hiato*. La pronunciación _rápida y el tono corriente o familiar_… la *sinéresis*.
> a) La tradición etimológica hace frecuente el *hiato* en… _acuoso, fastuoso, tortuoso_, etc."


Que cada cual saque sus propias conclusiones ante este texto de una autoridad más que reconocida de la fonética española.


----------



## Peterdg

XiaoRoel said:


> Cito a Navarro Tomás. _parágrafo 144_ (*Grupos con acento, interiores de palabra con i, u como elemento secundario*) de su _Manual de pronunciación española_:
> 
> Que cada cual saque sus propias conclusiones ante este texto de una autoridad más que reconocida de la fonética española.


Y como también María Moliner lo dice (como ya lo mencioné en uno de mis posts enteriores).


----------



## XiaoRoel

Peterdg said:


> Y como también María Moliner lo dice (como ya lo mencioné en uno de mis posts enteriores).


En esto sigue María Moliner, como no podía ser de otra manera, a Tomás Navarro (son contemporáneos y antifranquistas ambos), que era en su época la autoridad reconocida en estos temas y a quien se refieren todos los de su época. Su _Manual de pronunciación española_ es de ¡1918! y sigue siendo referencia en fonética del español (quizás el mejor libro sobre el tema).


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Este hilo, más que tortuoso, es una tortura.

Las reglas concernientes a los hiatos y diptongos no se aplican a la poesía, que puede hacer un hiato de un diptongo y un diptongo de un hiato. Cosas de la métrica. Catorce versos dicen que es soneto.

Cada loco con su tema.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Este hilo, más que tortuoso, es una tortura.
> Catorce versos dicen que es soneto.


 Coincido contigo, Valeria. 
Burla burlando, van los tres delante...


----------



## Vampiro

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Las reglas concernientes a los hiatos y diptongos no se aplican a la poesía, que puede hacer un hiato de un diptongo y un diptongo de un hiato. Cosas de la métrica.


Exactamente.
Eso es mezclar peras con manzanas.
Las sílabas son sílabas y la métrica de los versos vaya uno a saber lo que es y para qué sirve.
Me pregunto si Neruda o Walt Whitman se ponían a revisar los versos con regla y calculadora después de escribirlos.
Podría haberte contestado en versos endecasílabos, pero me da una flojera…
Saludos.
Ya me tortuoseé bastante con este hilo.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

XiaoRoel said:


> Cito a Navarro Tomás. _parágrafo 144_ (*Grupos con acento, interiores de palabra con i, u como elemento secundario*) de su _Manual de pronunciación española_:
> ...
> a) La tradición etimológica hace frecuente el *hiato* en… _acuoso, fastuoso, tortuoso_, etc."
> 
> Que cada cual saque sus propias conclusiones ante este texto de una autoridad más que reconocida de la fonética española.



Xiao, creo que está influenciado por tus extensos conocimientos de lingüistica y fonética. Con un realismo,  ¿crees que lo que hace frecuente el hiato en esos casos es la tradición etimológica o una forma acomodaticia de hablar?. Porque la misma tradición etimológica tiene el español que se habla en América, y allí se mantiene el diptongo al pronunciar tortuoso, según nos dicen.

En cuanto a María Moliner y Tomás Navarro, no veo que su condición de antifranquistas ponga ni quite nada a su autoridad en materia de lengua española. Pero es un dato interesante, que ignoraba.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Coincido contigo, Valeria.
> Burla burlando, van los tres delante...



El hilo anda ya largamente por el estrambote.


----------



## Bandama

Hola a todos.

Este es un hilo muy interesante porque, a mi juicio, muestra la incapacidad de las reglas (ortográficas en este caso) para describir en toda su extensión la realidad que pretenden comprimir.

Queda claro que en España las palabras "fastuoso", "tortuoso" y alguna otra se pronuncian en cuatro golpes de voz, lo que no parece el caso en la mayoría de los países americanos, donde lo hace en tres.

Esto son variedades de la pronunciación que en ningún caso pueden ser consideradas correctas o incorrectas, mucho menos dada la extensión de las regiones lingüísticas que lo hacen de una manera o la otra. 

De manera similar, en la conjugación de verbos como "licuar" y "adecuar" se admite la doble acentuación "licuo/ licúo", etc. para recoger las diferente formas en que son pronunciados en grandes comunidades de hablantes.

Algo similar ha ocurrido, también, con las palabras "guión", "truhán", "ión", etc., que ahora admiten la doble acentuación (con o sin tilde), habida cuenta de que eran pronunciadas de distinta manera en diferentes regiones lingüísticas y su grafía debía adaptarse a esta variedad.

El problema aparece cuando una de las reglas de acentuación de la RAE nos dice que son diptongos las combinaciones de:



> a) _Vocal abierta + vocal cerrada o, en orden inverso, vocal cerrada + vocal abierta, siempre que la cerrada no sea tónica_



Esto, de entrada, ya contradice el hecho de la doble pronunciación de "guión" y "truhán", pues nada habla de lo que ocurre si es la vocal abierta la que es tónica. Es como si la regla pretendiera comprimir las posibilidades de pronunciación, pero lo cierto es que esta combinación forma diptongo o hiato dependiendo de la manera de pronunciar de cada región lingüística.

Incluso la RAE, contradiciendo su definición anterior, en su definición de hiato, dice:



> 2. Las otras combinaciones posibles de dos vocales (salvo la secuencia de una vocal abierta tónica seguida de una cerrada átona, que forma siempre diptongo en español) se pueden pronunciar como hiatos o como diptongos (→ diptongo, 1 y 2), dependiendo de diversos factores: las palabras concretas en las que se encuentren incluidas, el origen geográfico o social del hablante (→ 4 y 5), el mayor o menor esmero en la pronunciación, etc.



Como ejemplos de esta variedad de pronunciación, dice después:



> 4. Tanto en España como en América existe una tendencia antihiática muy marcada en el habla popular, lo que provoca que determinadas secuencias vocálicas que son hiatos en el habla culta se pronuncien como diptongos entre hablantes poco instruidos, con el consiguiente cierre en el timbre de la vocal átona; así, en el habla esmerada, deben evitarse pronunciaciones como [golpiár] por golpear, [akordión] por acordeón, [kuéte] por cohete, [pelié] por peleé, etc. No obstante, en algunos países de América, particularmente en México, este cierre vocálico se da también en el nivel culto.
> 
> 5. En amplias zonas de América es muy frecuente que se pronuncien como diptongos secuencias formadas por una vocal cerrada átona y una vocal abierta tónica, o por dos vocales cerradas distintas; *estas mismas secuencias, por el contrario, se pronuncian mayoritariamente como hiatos en el español de España* y de algunos países americanos, por ejemplo, la Argentina o el Ecuador. Así, en España y parte de América, la palabra guion se pronuncia como bisílaba ([gi - ón]), debido al hiato, mientras que en otras áreas americanas se pronuncia como monosílaba ([gión]), debido al diptongo; lo mismo sucede con jesuita, que vacila, según las zonas, entre el hiato ([je - su - í - ta]) y el diptongo ([je - suí - ta]). Sobre la acentuación gráfica de las palabras que incluyen estas combinaciones vocálicas, → tilde2, 2.1.



El caso que nos ocupa sería muy similar al de "guión", etc. Es decir, una combinación de vocal cerrada y abierta que puede formar o no diptongo.

Sin embargo, a efectos de su escritura ocurre algo diferente. "Guión", "truhán", "ión", etc. no ofrecen problemas si las consideramos como hiatos porque, siguiendo las reglas generales de acentuación, son palabras agudas terminadas e "n" y, por lo tanto, llevan tilde.

No ocurre lo mismo con "tortuoso" etc. porque, consideradas como de cuatro sílabas, el acento recaería en la "o", que es la penúltima sílaba, y como la palabra termina en vocal, no podría llevar acento siguiendo las reglas generales.


*Es decir*, y como conclusión, que, como dijo *Peterdg*, efectivamente hay un "ángulo muerto" en las reglas de acentuación. Nadie nos dice qué hacer en estos casos, porque parece no estar contemplada esta posibilidad. Pero, de hecho, es de lo más común:

¿Cómo pronunciamos, si no, "Triana" (no sólo el barrio de Sevilla, hay varias) a pesar de ser la combinación de una vocal cerrada y una abierta donde la cerrada no es tónica? Para los que no sean españoles, les diré que en tres golpes de voz: "tri-a-na". Y, sin embargo, no lleva tilde por ser, supongo, palabra llana terminada en vocal.

Pero la prueba más patente (silenciosa, a pesar de tenerla frente a nuestros ojos todo este tiempo) de esto es la propia palabra *"hiato"*. Yo, desde luego, en España, siempre la he oído pronunciar en tres sílabas "hi-a-to", con el acento sobre la "a" (ya me dirán ustedes cómo cómo lo hacen). *Y, sin embargo, no lleva tilde*.


Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ángulo muerto fácil de resolver con el uso de la *diéresis* gráfica.


----------



## Vampiro

"Hia-to", "Tria-na".
Así de simple.
Creo, y hasta acá llego en el hilo, que seguimos confundiendo reglas ortográficas con pronunciación, y son dos campos separados.
La ortografía se refiere exclusivamente a la lengua escrita y ahí parece no haber grandes problemas, la mayoría de los españoles ha dicho que al escribir respeta las reglas.  Ejemplos ya se han dado _ad vomitum_.
Como muchas reglas, esta tiene excepciones, y en este caso la RAE creo que se ha esmerado en explicarlas.
Las palabras que se prestan a controversias son en su mayoría monosílabos (y vamos con el acento en la "o" y el hiato y el no sé qué en la palabra "guión", pero ¿qué pasa con "canción", alguien duda de que tiene sólo dos sílabas?), pero más allá de esos casos puntuales no me parece que los vacíos sean tan grandes.
Que cada uno pronuncie como mejor le parezca, pero, por favor, por favorcito... si no le cabe la palabra completa al llegar al final de una línea, que la corte donde corresponda.
Saludos.
_


----------



## XiaoRoel

> si no le cabe la palabra completa al llegar al final de una línea, que la corte donde corresponda.


Con *justificar* el texto asunto arreglado.
Un saludo.


----------



## cbrena

Vampiro said:


> Que cada uno pronuncie como mejor le parezca, pero, por favor, por favorcito... si no le cabe la palabra completa al llegar al final de una línea, que la corte donde corresponda.




Exacto. Esto es precisamente lo que intenté explicar en otro post anterior, pero creo que se me entendió precisamente al revés.

La pronunciemos como la pronunciemos a ambos lados del charco, todos la escribimos igual, sin tilde, y al separarla al final de un renglón no tendríamos nadie ningún problema, porque ni los diptongos ni los hiatos se cortan con un guión al final de una línea. Por tanto para todos la forma de separarla al final de renglón sería _tortuo-so_ o bien _tor-tuoso_, pero nunca _tortu-oso_. Todos la escribimos sin duda sin acento, por tanto ¿cuál es la diferencia? escrita ninguna, hablada sí. No veo ningún problema. Y sí, no soy estudiosa ni memoriosa pero me enseñaron cómo separar las palabras al final de un renglón. Que cada uno la pronuncie como mejor le parezca o como lo haya hecho siempre, y que lo escriba y lo separe como nos han enseñado espero que a todos.

Y el que no lo haya estudiado que justifique el texto en ordenadores y que haga la letra más pequeña a mano.


----------



## Bandama

Vampiro said:


> "Hia-to", "Tria-na".
> Así de simple.
> Creo, y hasta acá llego en el hilo, que seguimos confundiendo reglas ortográficas con pronunciación, y son dos campos separados.
> La ortografía se refiere exclusivamente a la lengua escrita y ahí parece no haber grandes problemas, la mayoría de los españoles ha dicho que al escribir respeta las reglas. Ejemplos ya se han dado _ad vomitum_.
> Como muchas reglas, esta tiene excepciones, y en este caso la RAE creo que se ha esmerado en explicarlas.
> Las palabras que se prestan a controversias son en su mayoría monosílabos (y vamos con el acento en la "o" y el hiato y el no sé qué en la palabra "guión", pero ¿qué pasa con "canción", alguien duda de que tiene sólo dos sílabas?), pero más allá de esos casos puntuales no me parece que los vacíos sean tan grandes.
> Que cada uno pronuncie como mejor le parezca, pero, por favor, por favorcito... si no le cabe la palabra completa al llegar al final de una línea, que la corte donde corresponda.
> Saludos.


 
Hola, Vampiro.

Creo que no te quitas de encima el problema demasiado alegremente. Las reglas de acentuación y la pronunciación no son dos ámbitos separados. Por el contrario, su finalidad es indicar al lector cómo debe pronunciar una palabra y, por lo tanto, identificarla. Esto es particularmente importante en español porque la misma combinación de letras puede dar como resultado varias palabras diferentes dependiendo de su acento. Esta diferenciación es la que se pretende indicar en el lenguaje escrito a través de la tilde. ¿Cómo, si no, distinguiríamos entre "límite", "limite" y "limité" cuando leemos un texto?

Lo que yo digo es que estas reglas son imperfectas y que, en el caso que nos ocupa, salvo que acudamos a la diéresis como indica XiaoRoel, hay una falla en las reglas de acentuación. El hecho de que la regla ortográfica considere diptongo una determinada combinación vocálica no es un capricho sino un intento de plasmar los sonidos en el lenguaje escrito. Como se ha visto con esta combinación vocálica en particular, la regla no es capaz de cumplir adecuadamente su función. 

Saludos.


----------



## Maika

Llegué a este hilo y sólo quería poner esto a nivel de nota ya que yo no soy experta en gramática, pero me pareció interesante:

Repaso de diptongos, triptongos y hiatos

Para este pequeño repaso me he basado en un tutorial llamado «Piérdele miedo a los acentos». Vamos primero con las definiciones:

Vocales abiertas
Son la «a», la «e» y la «o».
Vocales cerradas
Son la «i» y la «u».
Diptongo
Es la combinación de una vocal abierta y una cerrada (en cualquier orden) o bien dos vocales cerradas. Forma una única sílaba. En español tenemos los siguientes diptongos posibles: «ia», «ie», «io», «iu», «ua», «ue», «ui», «uo», «ai», «ei», «oi», «au», «eu», «ou».
Diptongo creciente
Es un diptongo que empieza por una vocal cerrada. Son diptongos crecientes: «ia», «ie», «io», «iu», «ua», «ue», «ui», «uo».
Diptongo decreciente
Es un diptongo que empieza por una vocal abierta. Son diptongos decrecientes: «ai», «ei», «oi», «au», «eu», «ou».
Triptongo
Es la combinación de una vocal cerrada, una vocal abierta y una vocal cerrada, en ese orden. Forma una única sílaba. Los triptongos existentes en español son: «uai», «uei», «uoi», «iau», «ieu», «iou», «iai», «iei», «ioi», «uau», «ueu», «uou». Los triptongos «uai» y «uei» se escriben como «uay» y «uey» respectivamente, si se encuentran al final de una palabra.
Hiato
Es la combinación de dos vocales abiertas. Siempre forma dos sílabas. Los posibles hiatos en español son: «aa», «ae», «ao», «ea», , «ee», «eo», «oa», «oe», «oo».
En todos los casos anteriores hay que tener en cuenta que, si hay una «h» intercalada, no modifica el comportamiento de las vocales. Por ejemplo, «rehén» sigue siendo un hiato.

Y aquí un hilo del DPD sobre el mismo tema:

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?lema=hiato

Saludos,


----------



## duvija

Bueno, ¿por dónde empezamos? Cortita y al pie. Se pronuncia como se puede. Algunos con hiato, otros con diptongo. 
En mis medidas (sí, si, espectrogramas, faltaba más!) encuentro que es más común con 4 sílabas, y que muchas personas que dicen que son tres (o que dicen que lo dicen con tres), en realidad la pronuncian como cuatro. (Es automático y no lo podemos controlar al hablar). El diptongo 'uo' no es muy común y a veces somos lentos para pronunciarlo.
Voto por cuatro, pero la ortografía lo trata como diptongo, así que tu respuesta depende de para lo que la necesites.


----------



## XiaoRoel

duvija said:


> Bueno, ¿por dónde empezamos? Cortita y al pie. Se pronuncia como se puede. Algunos con hiato, otros con diptongo.
> En mis medidas (sí, si, espectrogramas, faltaba más!) encuentro que es más común con 4 sílabas, y que muchas personas que dicen que son tres (o que dicen que lo dicen con tres), en realidad la pronuncian como cuatro. (Es automático y no lo podemos controlar al hablar). El diptongo 'uo' no es muy común y a veces somos lentos para pronunciarlo.
> Voto por cuatro, pero la ortografía lo trata como diptongo, así que tu respuesta depende de para lo que la necesites.


Está bien que la maquinita lo confirme. _tor-tu-/-o-so_. Pero además la fuerza significativa del sufijo _-oso, -a_, es importante en este tema. No quiero repetirme. Con respecto al mensaje de Maika, sin entrar al fondo de lo que allí se propone, comentar que *_tutorial_ no es palabra del español que para el significado de ese latinismo del inglés ofrece: *curso, cursillo, manual, vademécum*…


----------

